# Directv2pc cannont connect to reciever



## aquavirgo (Aug 16, 2009)

Will someone please help me get this thing working again i dont know what went wrong. Im using a dell demension 5100 running windows media edition, with all microsoft upadtes installed. Ive reapplied my os 2 days ago so everything is fresh. Im using an ati radeon 4670 video card with the latest update from ati (version 9.7) i have updated my chipset and everytime i use the playback advisor i get green lights except for the video card which it says needs to be updated. I bought this video card to wrok with direct2pc and i had NO problems with it last week. Now all i get is the same cannot connect to the reciever messege. cannot play protected content. There has to be a solution out there PLEASE HELP!!!!!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I wouldn't worry too much about the video card, it should work fine.
Since you've done a fresh install, could you have a firewall issue?
I'd try a reboot of the DVR & see if you can disable all firewalls and see if it will work [or give you another error message].


----------



## jbs01 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm having the same problem. DT replaced one of my HD DVR's last week due to a lightning hit and it has yet to show up on my list of receivers in directv2pc. The two other DVR's show up just fine. A reboot of the system not showing up hasn't fixed it. The new DVR is connected to the network and internet, so I guess I'll just wait and wait and wait....


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Just for a couple of minutes, turn off your software firewall and then reboot the receiver. If that works, you know it's your firewall. Make sure you turn it back on though. If that doesn't work, I'd start looking at your router. A setting in there could be blocking it.
Also, try resetting up internet access on the receiver. That seems to fix some things sometimes.


----------



## aquavirgo (Aug 16, 2009)

i have tried all of your suggestions and still nada, directv states that its the dvi cable and that i need to convert to component or standard video, my graphics card and monitor support dvi (monitor has vga also) i dunno it was working just fine a couple weeks ago dont get it


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

aquavirgo said:


> i have tried all of your suggestions and still nada, directv states that its the dvi cable and that i need to convert to component or standard video, my graphics card and monitor support dvi (monitor has vga also) i dunno it was working just fine a couple weeks ago dont get it


This is beta software and you shouldn't be calling DirecTV, period, so I wouldn't listen to anything they say.
"If you think" the HDMI cable could be the cause, try the VGA connection. If it works, then you have your answer [but I doubt it's the problem].
"What might help" is if you were to post the exact message you get and where it comes up [in trying to use this app].


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

If the playback adviser is saying your vid card or monitor don't support protected content over DVI, then you have no choice but to use vga connection. It usually boils down to an outdated video driver, or a monitor that is not HDCP compliant. thanks to Hollywood there is no workaround.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> If the playback adviser is saying your vid card or monitor don't support protected content over DVI, then you have no choice but to use vga connection. It usually boils down to an outdated video driver, or a monitor that is not HDCP compliant. thanks to Hollywood there is no workaround.


 For digital connection, yes, but there is a "workaround" with a VGA connection.


----------



## aquavirgo (Aug 16, 2009)

im using an ati radeon 4670 graphics card with the latest updates last update done today 8/18/09 as they updated the drivers again so i really dont think its my video card. the messege i get when using the app is " cannont connect to reciever. Cannot playback protected content please try again later". 
Im using a dell 5100 with media edition 05, sp3 installed all drivers and updates seem to be current, ati video card 4670 dual dvi out. just updraded my router to a belkin "N" series for higher band width. samsung 20" computer monitor HDCP compliant with dvi /vga inputs as is the graphics card HDCP compliant. Thats all i can think of as of now if you need me to be more specific please reply to what you need specifics on and i will do my best. Right now im going to best buy to see if its possibly my graphics card buy trying out a new one. Thanks in advance for your help and sugggestions


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

aquavirgo said:


> im using an ati radeon 4670 graphics card with the latest updates last update done today 8/18/09 as they updated the drivers again so i really dont think its my video card. the messege i get when using the app is " cannont connect to reciever. Cannot playback protected content please try again later".
> Im using a dell 5100 with media edition 05, sp3 installed all drivers and updates seem to be current, ati video card 4670 dual dvi out. just updraded my router to a belkin "N" series for higher band width. samsung 20" computer monitor HDCP compliant with dvi /vga inputs as is the graphics card HDCP compliant. Thats all i can think of as of now if you need me to be more specific please reply to what you need specifics on and i will do my best. Right now im going to best buy to see if its possibly my graphics card buy trying out a new one. Thanks in advance for your help and sugggestions


[as I posted earlier] this sounds like a network issue.
"If you had" a video card/content protection issue, you'd see the playlist of the DVR, then get a message about not being able to play back the recording due to "yada yada yada" when you clicked on "play".
Unless I'm "not getting it", you're having problems long before this step.


----------



## aquavirgo (Aug 16, 2009)

thats exacty what happens. i load the directv application it starts i see my playlist select a recorded program click play it acts like its loading the material then BAM! i get "cannont connect to the reciever. Cannont play protected content at this time." now when i was using the first version of the application it worked seemlessly now i just get that messege


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

aquavirgo said:


> thats exacty what happens. i load the directv application it starts i see my playlist select a recorded program click play it acts like its loading the material then BAM! i get "cannont connect to the reciever. Cannont play protected content at this time." now when i was using the first version of the application it worked seemlessly now i just get that messege


OK, so you're not having "protected content" problems because the message would be different [update your video/audio drivers, yada yada].
You do have a network problem. I'm not the best one for networking issues, "but":
The DVR needs to open a port to stream the video. 
Your router also needs to pass this to your PC. 
Does your router have UPnP enabled?
Your PC's firewall(s) also needs to open ports for the video streaming.
"For me", rebooting the DVR, router, PC, or disabling the firewall(s) has resolved these problems.
This is about as far as I can go.


----------



## aquavirgo (Aug 16, 2009)

UPnP is enabled does anyone know what ports need to be open for this to work??


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

aquavirgo said:


> UPnP is enabled does anyone know what ports need to be open for this to work??


I went through this with someone using Zonealarm and there are "a bunch" [IIRC they start at 4000 and go up to 7000].


----------



## aquavirgo (Aug 16, 2009)

does anyone out there have any information on how to set up my network to allow directv2pc to run properly??


----------



## aquavirgo (Aug 16, 2009)

so i was playing around with my netwok settings. i disabled my UPnP on my router then enabled it, i got directv2pc to play content however when i stopped the program and went to play another i got the same "cannot connect to the reciever. Protected content cannot be played at this time" the fire wall is also disabled. I use Mcafee and it shows the directv2pc has full access to the network, mcafee also shows that port 443 is enabled any other ideas out there


----------



## aquavirgo (Aug 16, 2009)

so today i started directv2pc expecting it not to play anything and i was supprised to be able to watch an episode of man vs wild (1hr) with no problems. I then went to watcha nother program and wouldnt you know i goet that same messege, even when i went back to the episode i JUST WATCHED!!! what gives :grin:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

I think you've gotten down to where the problem is [your router].
You might look for a firmware update for it, or try resetting it.


----------

